# Loco Weight Question?



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends, 
I have a new overhead railway and am a little cautious about the weight of some locos. I have been running a Bachmann Annie without any problems. I have it weighing in at almost 6 pounds. I have an LGB Mogul that seems almost 8 pounds. Anyone know the weight of the new C-16 from Aristo? Thanks for any replies!


----------



## Snoq Pass (Jan 2, 2008)

What do you mean by overhead railway? Like one that goes around the top of a room? If so, there are four that I work with and all of them support LGB F7s and LGB 2-4-0s with no problems. I would think that an Aristo C-16 would be fine, but I do not have any Aristo engines.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Snoqualmie, 
Yes, one that goes around the top of a wall around the room. I think it is rather steady, everywhere but one place, where a bridge is installed. It may need some extra screws to sure it up. I'm just running the Bachmann Annie right now.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I think the Aristo C-16 is a fairly small locomotive at 1/24th scale-it's based on the old Delton C-16. So should not be a problem. Jerry


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe if I had a layout that I had to worry about whether the loco weighed 
8-10 lbs instead of 6, I'd sure tear that thing out and build something that I 
didn't have to worry about !!! 
Paul R...


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul R. 
You are correct! I can probably swing on the layout, except for one span where there is a bridge. The bridge sits on two supports that are screwed in FROM THE TOP SIDE. I may add a few screws to the bottom side, just for my satisfaction. I have run the Annie, and an LGB 2-4-0, as well as a Hartland railbus without any problems. I run the rest of my LGB Moguls and Forneys outdoors and was just thinking about adding the Aristo 2-8-0 C-16 to run overhead as well as outdoors. 
Still curious about the weight of the C-16. There is a train show in my area this weekend and I plan to look at one very carefully there!


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends, 
OK, I put a couple extra screws in the cleat supports at the bridge. Now it should hold about anything. I guess I'm still a little curious about the weight of the new C-16. Train show in Atlanta this weekend, so I will take a look at one.


----------



## TheLordsServant (Jul 7, 2008)

Not that it helps any, but my old Delton, albeit with some pieces missing weighs in right at 7.5 lbs The cab side has come off, as well as a few detail parts. This is for the engine alone. I think you'll be fine if the Bachmann Annie has no problems.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Lords Servant!


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

I worried about this when I was designing my layout. However, when I thought about it some, I realized that the track - and whatever is used for roadbed - distributes the weight across several hangers. No one hanger supports the entire weight of the loco. My layout has been up for nearly ten years, running a Croc and a couple of GE 4/4 II's - plus some smaller locos.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, 
WOW is about all I can say.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends, 
The show was fun, as our club set up the display layout and ran trains. However, there were VERY few large scale dealers present. I fear the economy has hurt a one day show (fuel, lodging, meals, table-rental, etc). Several regular dealers were not present. No C-16's from Aristo to look at!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep Ted what a bummer that no C-16 where available as I knew you had money burning your pocket to buy one. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif Later RJD


----------

